# I Need Name Ideas For My New Gypsy Vanner <3



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

CRAB...or Creek. Since they're a part of the name on his papers.


He'll be the barn crab.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

crab creek ----CC

O-Carrol -----OC (oh see)

interesting reading 

O'Carroll (Irish: Ó Cearbhaill), also known as simply Carroll or Carrell, is a Gaelic Irish clan which is the most prominent sept of the Ciannachta (also known as Clan Cian). 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O'Carroll


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Call him Mr. Handsome!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Ozzy or cian


----------



## Ahilpert (Jun 15, 2016)

@RegalCharm Oh wow! thank you for that! That is very interesting.


----------



## Ahilpert (Jun 15, 2016)

rambo99 said:


> Ozzy or cian


 @rambo99 still trying to find correct pronunciation of Cian, but that is what I was thinking! Thank you


----------



## Ahilpert (Jun 15, 2016)

tinyliny said:


> Call him Mr. Handsome!


isn't he dreamy!? I am leaning toward a name that does not incorporate his show name. Thank you!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Clancy.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

What an eye catching dude!

https://inogolo.com/pronunciation/Cian

I would call him Key, Kee, or Drummer.


----------



## Ahilpert (Jun 15, 2016)

JCnGrace said:


> What an eye catching dude!
> 
> https://inogolo.com/pronunciation/Cian
> 
> I would call him Key, Kee, or Drummer.


hey! I love those! Out of curiosity, what gave you the idea of the name Drummer? I love that, and its very unique.
Thanks!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Because over across the pond they also call them Drum Horses.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

He's lovely! My dream horse!

I think he looks like Ozzie or Fozzie. Congrats and enjoy him!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

JCnGrace said:


> Because over across the pond they also call them Drum Horses.


Drum horses of the Household Cavalry have to be over 16.2 and they like them to be skewbald. The right type are hard to find and I have seen Clydesdales with a lot of white belly markings used. Most are either Shire or Clyde crosses. 

Drum horses are controlled by the reins being attached to the rider's stirrups.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Well...Booty looks appropriate Or just Bee, if you don’t want to raise eyebrows


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@Foxhunter, you made me do some research as I really didn't know that much other than hearing people call them that and have seen some pictures. This is what I found.

Standard | The International Drum Horse Association


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> @Foxhunter, you made me do some research as I really didn't know that much other than hearing people call them that and have seen some pictures. This is what I found.
> 
> Standard | The International Drum Horse Association


Most people in the UK would just refer to that type as a Cob, as they are so common. You almost never hear the term "Vanner" let alone Drum horse, but is someone was being more descriptive they might say a Gypsy Cob. 

Lovely colour, I would call him Ozzy.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

His color reminds me of a Buckskin, just very very light....so Bucky for a name. Or.....Gypsies (people) in some parts of the world call themselves 'Travelers', so maybe call him Traveler. 

I once visited a prominent Gypsy Horse breeding farm in Tennessee and they explained that the smallest version is the Vanner (used to pull the Vans)(Although all sizes are used, so that was confusing to me) , the middle size are Cobs, and the largest ones are the Drum Horses, ie Gypsy Drum Horse. Maybe it's different in different areas. They didn't specify exact standards for each as in hands, just a general statement. 

He's gorgeous!! 
Has his mustache been shaved off ?


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

mslady254 said:


> His color reminds me of a Buckskin, just very very light....so Bucky for a name. Or.....Gypsies (people) in some parts of the world call themselves 'Travelers', so maybe call him Traveler.
> 
> I once visited a prominent Gypsy Horse breeding farm in Tennessee and they explained that the smallest version is the Vanner (used to pull the Vans)(Although all sizes are used, so that was confusing to me) , the middle size are Cobs, and the largest ones are the Drum Horses, ie Gypsy Drum Horse. Maybe it's different in different areas. They didn't specify exact standards for each as in hands, just a general statement.
> 
> ...


I like the name Traveler! In the UK, you can have anthing from a 13hh cob (sometimes jokingly called a coblet) or a16hh+ cob, I guess we can be pretty basic in our generalising.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Traveler was the name of General Robert E. Lee's gray horse he rode through out the Civil War. 

The iron gray horse was born in 1857 in Greenbrier County, which is now in West Virginia. He was first called Jeff Davis by Andrew Johnston, who raised him.

He was a grey American Saddlebred of 16 hands (64 inches, 163 cm), notable for speed, strength and courage in combat. Lee acquired him in February 1862, and rode him in many battles. Traveller outlived Lee by only a few months, and had to be shot when he contracted untreatable tetanus.


----------



## Smartee Pants (Sep 27, 2019)

He's gorgeous! 

Sponge Bob or Bob for the crab or crabby patty thing


----------



## Nubs (Jul 25, 2019)

Honestly,the name Potato comes to mind for some reason! Or Butter. Or maybe I’m just hungry! Lol.

Congratulations,he’s gorgeous!


----------



## marthak (Aug 3, 2015)

I vote for Ozzy or Traveler. He's such a beauty!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I would name him Dancer - don't know why, in my mind I just see it fitting him :smile:


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Cian is a lovely name! Here's the correct pronunciation:

https://youtu.be/Hj0CPodtQLM?t=17


----------

